
RIP: Google Reader Meets Its Inevitable End - FredBrach
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2013/03/r-i-p-google-reader/
======
arocks
I am sorry, but Google+ sharing is not the same reading long-form content from
a set of selected sources. Google Reader helps me choose to follow certain
good bloggers who posts good content within their website. I don't expect all
of them to move to a walled garden called Google+. Even if they do, what is
the guarantee that they will not pull the plug on this social network as well,
given their past record?

------
drinchev
Nobody thought it that way... There are a lot of apps relying on google reader
API, and now they have to change. I'm using it since day one.

------
amazedsaint
Beta = Shut down any day.

~~~
InclinedPlane
You misspelled "free".

~~~
pyre
Free in what way? I was under the impression that you were paying with your
attention (displayed ads) much in the way that you do with 'free' over-the-air
television.

~~~
eurleif
Google Reader doesn't have ads.

~~~
1SaltwaterC
But it helps Google for better profiling.

------
biswajitsharma
I still use it :)

------
donniezazen
I think it's a nice move by Google. They should ax all products that they are
not actively developing like Voice.

